# Are these Amano type bulbs?



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi,

I've read Amano's bulb are at 8000K which results in a more pleasing appearance.

Currently i use 6700K power compact bulbs. I was wondering if these bulbs: 
http://www.marinedepot.com/md_viewItem.asp?idproduct=PC3553
are amano style.

They are 8000K, but they say pink.

THanks

Byron


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

They are pink in the color spectrum. Amano infact uses them, I think he uses it more for photography of his tanks, than for growth..but I could be wrong.

Note: I moved it to the lighting forum


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2004)

So to spell it out to me is painfully simple english, these bulbs are basically the same as the one's amano uses? So if i get them, it's like getting amano bulbs?

I already have 4 6700k bulbs (1 in use, 3 backup) but my credit card is getting itchy.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Amano's bulbs are custom made based on his specifications by a company here in the States. The NA Lamps have a nice blue-white light.

I have a handful of 10w bulbs if anyone is in the South Florida area and wants to try them out.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2004)

hmm.. that doesn't really help me since i use power compact bulbs...

But i still can't get it through my thick skull:
if the bulb i'm talking about is 8000K, just like amano's, will the light being emitted be identical?

So are these basically the same as amanos?


----------



## jaxal (Mar 23, 2004)

Yes, Amano use 8000k. but only model that ADA sell is 36w 8000k square pin. In my opinion I think it is the best color because 6500k is too green and 10000k is too blue and it make a red plant look bad. I also use ADA Solar II (2x36w 8000k) on my 20g long. Also on my 10g I use Sunpaq 32w Dual Daylight 6,700k/10,000k ( http://www.current-usa.com/ ) that give the color almost same with 8000k


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Just because the bulb is 8000k does not mean that it will provide similar lighting to Amano's aquaria. 

Amano's bulbs are NOT pink. I know others can explain kelvin much better than I can.

Carlos


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2004)

oooh does that mean if i use a 6700k bulb and a 1000k bulb, i can get something like amano's 8000k? hmm.. but i'm already at 65 watts with a 20 gallon tank, using another bulb would put me at 130 watts... which leads to algae...

Algae leads to chaos. Chaos leads to fear. Fear leads to anger. Anger leads to hate. Hate leads to suffering.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2004)

hey jaxal, i just reread ur post....

hmm.. so u say this 6700k/10000k bulb is very pleasing to the eye? where did u get urs?

I've found square pins ones for sale, but i need a straight pin


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2004)

Let me reword my question entirely:
I currently use coralife's 6700K 65 watt straight pin power compact bulb. I'm not entirely happy with the colour cause i find it to yellowish. I'd prefer something like amano's bulbs (though i've never seen it, go figure--nevertheless, something less yellowish).

Any recomendations for a more pleasing straight pin power compact bulb? 

Thanks.

Byron


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

GE9325s rated at 55 watts are excellent. (....) I suspect they are very similar to the ones you mentioned. Certainly, I find them to be very good for plant growth and display.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2004)

THanks andrew, i just read about them and want to get them... now here a question... i have a coralife 24 inch 2x65 watt lamp.

I'm assuming my ballast is made for 65 watts... will it be ok if i put in 55 watts? will it shorten the life of the bulb or ballast?

thanks

Byron


----------



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

Ok, just to get this cleared...so the 8000k lamp sixty9 showed us is pink, but the 8000k lamp Amano uses is blue-white?

So isn't the closest color to Amano's 8000k the 10,000k lamps we find here (blue-white).

BTW I use the 9325k lamps. They are excellent for plant growth, just too pink for some. You can use another white colored lamp to balance the color. I've heard people putting 55w bulbs in their 65w Coralife fixtures and they burned out quickly. Then some have had success.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2004)

whoa! is that true? That the 9325k lights will burn out quickly on the coralife 65 watt balasts? can u give me the links to those sources? Cause i'm just about to buy those bulbs....


----------



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

Yep, here it is: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=10210&highlight=coralife It wasn't the 9325k bulb specifically, but 55w bulbs in the 65w coralife fixture.

I find Hello Light's explaination less then scientific, and notice malkores second post. Or this whole thing could just be OldFarmHouse's unlucky fate. I guess it's your gamble.


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

I thought Amano uses 8800K bulbs not 8000K?

I honestly doubt that you could overdrive a 55watt bulb with 65 watt ballast. Those electronic ballasts have load sensor. I believe even AH supply workhorse ballast run both 55 and 65 watt bulbs. 
However, you have to do some rewiring if you gonna use 65 watt ballast on 36 watt bulbs according to the diagram.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2004)

oh shoot ur right!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2004)

Hey rolo,

I've seen that u've been searching for 8800k 55watt straight pin bulbs too. 

I see that those bulbs only come in square pins configurations, but can i simply just replace the end caps? I got this response from Scott Hieber from the Fish Information Service: 

"If the pin arrangments are diff, the bulbs have diff
starting characteristics and you should try to bulbs of one
kind on a ballast meant for the others."


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

Someone in another forum has done it. He successfully switched the endcaps. He's just not sure the exact diagram and play around with the wires. He said the bulb would light up once you get the right wire connection.


----------



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

Yes sixty9, if you rewired and switch the endcaps it can be done. But I don't know much of your Coralife ballast. Look at the last post by Sam. It can be done with a workhorse 5 ballast. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=9633


----------

